# Ancient Hebrews -- Sky = Solid Dome?



## Guido's Brother (Jul 2, 2015)

Have you ever encountered the claim that the Ancient Hebrews believed that the sky was a solid dome? It's sometimes used to discount or misinterpret what the Bible teaches about origins. At Creation Without Compromise, Rev. Jim Witteveen is currently discussing this claim as made by BioLogos president Dr. Deborah Haarsma.

Part 1 can be found here. 

Part 2 can be found here. 

More to come in the weeks ahead...


----------

